# KenpoEMT



## KenpoEMT (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello...again,

I changed my username and thought that perhaps I should introduce my new username here.

Formerly: Theban_Legion
Currently: KenpoEMT

Theban_Legion was a bit cumbersome for a username, not to mention the religious overtone.

Anyway, what's been going on with me:

I decided to withdraw from college for a bit. I had to make a decision about career vs. education. That was probably one of the most difficult decisions that I have ever made. I have sacrificed a great deal in order to start a career in EMS...looks like withdrawing was just one more sacrifice to add to the pile. I am hoping that once the Paramedic class is over I will be able to return. We'll see. I was looking forward to Calc (yeah, I'm a masochist!)

I'm basically working three and a half 24hr shifts straight (ugh!) followed by two full days of Paramedic stuff (just finished General Pharm, Yay!) and one day off per week. Freakin' killing me, man. I only have about 11 months left of a year and a half long course. I just might survive...

So, anywho, I'm back with EPAK. I decided to join the LTKKA simply because of GM Tatum's Kids at Risk program (well, that and GM Tatum is an awesome Kenpoist!), and I'm still working with the Lamkin bro's material. [as a side note, they just started the American Kenpo Research Council. Brilliant idea, I think]

Well, that's pretty much it. Just wanted to clarify the username change so that there would be no confusion.

See ya around.

KenpoEMT


----------



## MJS (Jun 16, 2006)

WOW!! Sounds like you are quite busy!

Thanks for the re-intro!! 

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the update.  I was wondering where Theban got off to...


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 16, 2006)

Good for you.  Many people wait a lifetime to make choices.  Good luck with the EMT career.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 16, 2006)

One of my college friends was an EMT.  Very grueling profession, from what I understand.  And very much needed.  More power to you.  

I'm also digging your new username.  Tis cool.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup the job is tough, but noble and needed.  Good luck.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, and glad to have you back!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 16, 2006)

Good to have you back  Good luck with your  career ~!!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey!  Welcome Back! :wavey:


----------



## Gemini (Jun 16, 2006)

Good to have you back!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT.
Terry


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 16, 2006)

Glad to have you with us again!!!  Looking forward to more posts from you!

:wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, rethink that college thing


----------



## cathycasi21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Kenpo EMT! 

I'm an EMT too in canada.  I actually just finished my EMT certificate and now I'm just waiting to take the test to get registered.  How are you liking paramedics so far?  I hope to take my paramedics in about 2 years or so. Anyways, talk to you later


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome back...you've been very busy...glad to have you around again.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Cathy!  Can you post an intro thread and tell us a little more about yourself?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome back  and I like your new user name.
Being an EMT is not the easiest of job but has its own reward in how you feel at the end of the day


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jun 18, 2006)

cathycasi21 said:
			
		

> Hey Kenpo EMT!
> 
> I'm an EMT too in canada. I actually just finished my EMT certificate and now I'm just waiting to take the test to get registered. How are you liking paramedics so far? I hope to take my paramedics in about 2 years or so. Anyways, talk to you later


 
Awesome! Congrats! Good luck on your registery.

The Medic class is incredibly intense. So much information is being throw at us so fast that many students have dropped the course due to information overload. 

I don't know what the Canadian curriculum is like for the medic class, but if it is anything like ours...well, just be prepared! 

The initial focus is on A & P followed by a healthy dose of pathophysiology and pharmacology. Then comes fluid therapy and advanced airway (intermediate skills). Personally, I think that I needed some _real_ therapy after pathophysiology.

The major humps that you have to get over are A & P (because of the pace, not because A&P is difficult), pharmacology, and cardiology. Everything else should be cake. should be...

In our region, the pass rate for medic school is around 50%. For the National Registery, the first time pass rate is 64% <--(click here. stats on pg. 10). That means, in my region, that approx 1 in 4 medic students actually get licensed on their first attempt. 

It's a tough row to hoe, but it is really the only option you have if you intend on making EMS your profession. A firefighter has the option, in most departments, of not going past EMT-B and can still make a decent living. If your focus is solely on the ambulance, the only way that you can really support a family is with a paramedic license.

Good luck to you! 
I'd be happy to help any way that I can.

Drew


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome back, and congratulations on becoming an EMT!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings.  I'd imagine that an EMT in the kenpo class must come in handy now and then!


----------

